# My First Attempt at Detailing



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Was at my brother's house this afternoon and noticed how dull and mis-coloured the spoiler on his car is. He then mentioned he was given an electric polisher for his birthday last April, so while he was watching the rugby I went out to see what I could do. I've never used a polisher before so thought it would be best to try it on someone else's car first. :lol:

First I spray a little diluted Virosol onto the spoiler, left it for a minute and then washed it off. Then applied the snow foam which I left for a few minutes. After this I dried it, applied some detailer, dried it again, then clay barred, and then hosed it down again. I then applied some Meguiars Polish and on the lowest setting (600RPM) with a very soft pad (the only application pad that it came with) gently ran it over applying more polish and doing small patches at a time. I then switched to the fluffy pad and polished, then ran over the application and polishing process a couple more times. Results are not perfect, but we're really happy with what I've achieved, the colour is still a little lacklustre, but the scratches and swirl marks and all but gone. I'm planning on doing research into pads and polishes, to make sure I have the right kit for my car. I don't think the pictures do justice to how bad it looked before, or how much improved it is, but this thread would be pointless without them. 









































I then came home and spent a few minutes on my fuel filler cap, which has looked awful ever since I've had the car. 
















Smeds 8)


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi

Looking better [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Big improvement

Bit more practice and I'll let you do mine


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

triplefan said:


> Big improvement
> 
> Bit more practice and I'll let you do mine


I don't think you'd like my rates. :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Good work.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

is that a skoda?, anyways try it with WAY more foam. nice. Have you tried waxing a perfected buffed car in full view of passers by, the confusion and shock on people's faces as you rub your fingers all over the car is fantastic.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

BLinky said:


> is that a skoda?, anyways try it with WAY more foam. nice. Have you tried waxing a perfected buffed car in full view of passers by, the confusion and shock on people's faces as you rub your fingers all over the car is fantastic.


Yeah, Octavia VRS. My bro has only got the karcher foam bottle and it's pants, mine gives much better foam.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

My petrol flap looks just like that but never had any luck polishing it out, howd you do it?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> My petrol flap looks just like that but never had any luck polishing it out, howd you do it?


Electric polisher and megs polish, only took a couple of minutes.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Thats a electric polisher added to the list then..... its getting a very long list :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

That is an amazing difference mate - nice work

I so need to get an electric polisher thingy, think it will have to wait for better weather though  we have snow falling the size of 2 50ps at the moment  

Charlie


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Cheers Charlie, was very satisfying!


----------

